# Maximizing room in a pickup...



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Better be careful blacktop, one of these guys is going to sneak into that truck of yours and organize it against your will. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Youngin' said:


> Better be careful blacktop, one of these guys is going to sneak into that truck of yours and organize it against your will. :laughing:


Not without a full hazmat suit on... :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> Better be careful blacktop, one of these guys is going to sneak into that truck of yours and organize it against your will. :laughing:


Then I won't be able to find chit!! :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Then I won't be able to find chit!! :laughing:


I'm sure you'll manage, you drywall guys always get enough of it from other trades...:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## lions_lair (Dec 18, 2014)

I can appreciate your ingenuity, creativity. I can't for the life of me, understand why anyone would use a pickup instead or a van or at least a service bed. truck.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

I go into too many parking garages where a van wouldn't fit. I also prefer to keep my vehicles garaged and a van wouldn't fit in my garage. 

A service truck bed is a possibility but I need to be able to carry signs in the back of my truck and cover them with a bed cover. Not to mention, I need to be able to keep stuff in the bed of my truck somewhat secured. I know there are service beds that are enclosed etc., but I haven't found one worth getting yet. Not for my particular needs anyway.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I can think of dozens and dozens of reasons. In the least, as mentioned, height reasons, having more room in bed for materials or trash runs or loose material like fill, ground cover, gravel, etc... 

Things like oversized loads like a refer, tall cabinets and built ins, long lumber the 42' extension ladder when having a lumber rack, then theres hauling capacities, for pulling the trailer with the mini-ex or the tractor, or, large material or bulk... Say pallets of sand or cement. 

Then theres weekends... Like the dirt bikes or snowmobiles. Like not dragging every tool every where i go. 

Guess my point is, so many comments made here are made with tunnel vision... I guarantee you nobody on this site does exactly what you do everyday. We all do things a little differently.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I rather use this than the pickup in the driveway... :laughing:


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

elementbldrs said:


> Then theres weekends... Like the dirt bikes


This lots of this :clap:
...and the other stuff you mention, but mainly dirt bikes


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I like vans and wood.

Some folk like trucks and composite.

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Philament said:


> This lots of this :clap:
> 
> ...and the other stuff you mention, but mainly dirt bikes



Braaaaaaap


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Hows the noise? Had something similiar. It droves me nuts listening to every bit/screw e.t.c. roll/rattle around.

Maybe some sort of insulated tool box is in order...

I'm the same way with pickups. I really can only have one vehicle at the moment and it wouldn't be as fun if it were a van.

Properly set up I think a pickup can be nearly as effective as a van.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

mgb said:


> Hows the noise? Had something similiar. It droves me nuts listening to every bit/screw e.t.c. roll/rattle around.
> 
> Maybe some sort of insulated tool box is in order...
> 
> ...


The only noise complaint I have is with increased road noise. I wouldn't have thought that the seat would have absorbed that much road noise, but it does. I'll probably apply some sound deadener to quiet the road noise up a bit.

As far as tools etc. rattling, I don't have any complaints.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I have back seat folded up in Tacoma and have 4 tough boxes with every cordless a guy needs, three Stanley fastener bins, and my Occi journeyman tote. All very accessible, and takes me 5 minutes max to unload for the weekend. 

Truck box has long term goods... Rain gear, safety/first aid, skillsaw, socket/impact sets... Just misc stuff. 

I'm jumping jobs right now as a pickup superintendent, and I have all I need when I need it, and an empty truck when I don't. 

Very satisfied with my set up.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

This is what I keep all my tools in and it's still not big enough....


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Mar 28, 2015)

MF Custom said:


> This is what I keep all my tools in and it's still not big enough....


This is why I decided to use a normal car and a cargo trailer.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Crouching in and out of a van sucks, plus it's nice to have the ability to take stuff to the dump or getting a load of gravel. 
This is my setup with side toolbox and systainers in three sliding drawers under a platform.


----------



## pal251 (Jul 3, 2013)

Op, I'm looking at the tstak mainly for the drawers and parts organizer. Does the drawers bind up or warp. Mainly going to use for small.handtools


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Replied to your PM, but no, zero issues with binding. I don't keep a ton of weight in them, but they open and close really smoothly and latch nicely.


----------

